# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الضاد و الظاء 1 : قصيدة الحكمة الأدبية في التفريق بين الضاد والظاء

## عبدالإله الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
والحمد لله
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لقد وجه لي أحد الإخوة المشاركين في المجلس العلمي "تنبيه" مفاده أنني لا أفرق بين أحرف الضاد و الظاء و هذا يكاد يكون صحيح لولا أنني لاحظت و الله أعلم أن الغالبية يخلطون بين هاته الأحرف فارتأيت بإذن الله و توفيقه أن أنقل لكم هذه المشاركات عسى الله أن ينفعنا بها و "قل ربي زدني علما" سورة طه-114.

قصيدة الحكمة الأدبية في التفريق بين الضاد والظاء 

لإبن جابر الأندلسي 


حمدُ الإلهِ أَجَلُّ ما يُتَكَلَّمُ *** بَدءاً به فله الثناءُ الأدوَمُ
وعلى النبِيّ الهاشِميّ وآله *** أزكى صَلاةٍ عَرفُها يتنسّمُ
وعلى صحابتِه مصابيح الهدى *** ما أعقبَ الإصباحَ ليلٌ مظلمُ
وأقولُ فيما بعد ذلك إنّه *** للظاء بالضادِ التباس يُعلَمُ
فرأيت حصر الظاءِ آكدَ واجبٍ *** لِيَبينَ أنَّ الغيرَ ضادٌ تُرسمُ
فسبكتُها في حكمةٍ أدبيَّة *** ليهونَ مَقصِدُها لِمن يتعَلَّمُ
والآنَ أبدؤُها وأسألُ ربّنا *** إتمامَها فبعونِه ستُتَمّمُ


فاعلم وعلّم فهو أشرف حُظوةٍ *** والمرءُ يشرف قدرَ ما هو يعلمُ
كتم العلوم عن اَهلِها ظلمٌ لها *** والجهلُ للإنسانِ ليلٌ مُظلمُ
ذئبٌ بأظلمَ في الظَّليمِ ممرغٌ *** أهدى وأرشدُ من جَهولٍ يَنعُمُ
وقلامةُ الأظفارِ أحظى مِن أخي *** جَهلٍ وأنظفُ عندَ من يَتوسَّمُ
دَع كُلَّ ظَمياء الشِّفاهِ كَأنَّما *** في ظَلمِها عسلٌ إذا هِيَ تُلثَمُ
واظعَن لِعلمٍ تَستفيدُ بِنَيلِهِ *** كرماً وحظاً في النُّفوسِ وتَعظُمُ
واحفَظ أخاكَ وظُنَّ خَيراً واِتَّعِظ *** بِسِواكَ واثنِ اللَّحظَ عما يَحرُمُ
واصفَح عنِ الفَظِّ الغَليظِ إذا جَنى *** فَأَخو المَكارمِ مَن يُغاظُ فَيَكظِمُ
غَيظُ بنُ مُرَّة عندَ كاظِمةَ اعتَلَى *** إذ كانَ تَغنُظُهُ الخطوبُ فيَحلُمُ
ليسَ الدَّلَنظَى في الرِّجالِ كَهَيِّنٍ *** يَرثِي لِمَعروفِ العِظامِ ويَرحَمُ
كادَ ابنُ مَظعون بِرَأفَةِ خُلقهِ *** تُدنِي لَه أَظفارَهُنَّ الأَنجُمُ
وصِفاتُ مَنظورِ بنِ سَيار سَمَت *** إذ دَأبُهُ إِنظارُ مَن هُوَ مُعدِمُ
وزَرى عَلى ابنِ الحَنظَلِيَّةِ حَظلُهُ *** لِلنَّاسِ إِذ سُعِدوا فَأُحفِظَ مِنهُمُ
فَاظهَر بِما سَيشُدُّ ظَهرَكَ وَاِصطَنِع *** ظَهراءَ مِن أَهلِ التُّقى فَهُمُ هُمُ
وَانظُر بِعِلمٍ واِتَّخِذهُ وَظيفَةً *** فَالعِلمُ لَيسَ لَهُ نَظيرٌ يُعلَمُ
دَع كُلَّ جِنعاظٍ وَصاحِبِ ظِنَّةٍ *** فَمَظَنَّةُ الإسعادِ إِلفٌ يُكرَمُ
لا تَلفِظَنَّ بِما يَسوءُ وُخَف لَظىً *** وَشُواظَها فَعَساكَ مِنها تَسلَمُ
كُن كَالظَّليمِ بِمَهمَهٍ مُتَفَرِّداً *** يَتَوَسَّدُ الظُّرانَ فَهوَ الأَسلَمُ
إِنَّ الظِّباءَ لَدى الظَّهيرَةِ بِالفَلا *** أَهنا وَأَخلَصُ مِن فَتىً يَتَنَعَّمُ
وَاِقنَع بِرَعيِ العُنظُوانِ تَعَلُّلا *** وَاِعلُ الظِّرابَ وَفُرَّ مِمن يَلؤُمُ
كُن مِثلَ مَن يُعيي وَظيفَ مَطِيِّهِ *** في المَجدِ لا مُجلَنظِياً تَتَنَوَّمُ
جَحَظَت فَنامَت عَينُ كُلِّ مُفَرِّطٍ *** مُتَجَحمِظٍ بِهَواهُ لا يَتَنَدَّمُ
وَأَجَدُّ بِالظَّرِبِ الهُمامِ وَبِابنِه *** تَركُ الفَوارِسِ تَجفَئِظُّ وَتَألَمُ
وَهَدى أَبا ظبيانَ صِدقُ حَديثِهِ *** فَلِظَابِهِ شَرفٌ بِهِ وَتَقَدُّمُ
لا تَحقِرَن ظِلفاً وَكُن مُتَيَقِّظَاً *** فَظُبا الخُطوبِ تُصيبُ مَن لا يَجزِمُ
حَظرِبْ قِسِيَّ المَجدِ مِنكَ مُواظِباً *** لا تُمِسكَ الظِّربَى تُعافُ وُتُسأَمُ
لا تُعنَ بالأبظارِ تلحقْ في الورى *** بالقارظينِ ولو حماك الشَيظَمُ
من ظل يبسط ظِلَّه لعفاته *** أمسى له حَليُ الثناء يُنَظَّمُ
والدَلظُ بالحسنى يُلَيِّنُ من جفا *** والظَامُ يذهب بالوداد ويَكْلِمُ
لا تَحْظُبَنَّ بزاد أهلِ لآمةٍ *** مثل الظرابينِ التي تُستذممُ
يظما الكريم وليس يهوى مورداً *** يجد الحَناظِبَ حوله تَستلئمُ
كن مصلحاً لا تبغ فعلة عُنْظُبٍ *** بالعَنظباءِ يرى النبات فيهشمُ
من يقرع الظُنبوبَ حزماً لم يزل *** ما بين أَوشاظِ الورى يتقدَّمُ
خف كل شنظيرٍ ولا تركن له *** قطعُ الشَظى ولِقا شَظاظٍ أسلمُ
واصبر على شظفِ الحياة وعش بما *** يبديه ظَيّان الفلا والعَظلَمُ
لا تنتظر من كل جوَّاظ سوى *** ثقل تكادُ به الشَناظي تسأمُ
ما الحنظلُ المقشور أفظع مطعماً *** من جِعْظِريٍّ نفسُه لا تَحلُمُ
والإلف مثل الظِئْرِ تكسبُ خلقَه *** فاخشَ الظُرُبَّ فوصفهُ مُستلأَمُ
من لم يُزِلْ ظَبْظَابَ جَهلٍ مسَّهُ *** خَنْظَى وعَنْظَى شامِتٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ
كُن كَالنّظيراتِ اِعتَقَبنَ بِمَورِدٍ *** مُستَنظِراً وَقتاً بِهِ تَتَقَدَّمُ
وَدَعِ التَّظَنِّي في الأُمورِ وَدارِها *** وَاِعرِف لِرُعظِ السَّهمِ كَيفَ يَقوّمُ
وَإِذا أَرَدتَ جنىً فَلا تَكُ قَارِظاً *** وَاِطلُب جنىً بِلِماظَةٍ تَتَنَعَّمُ
لا يَبلُغُ المَظُّ الكَريهُ مَذاقَه *** بِعُكاظَ سَوم الحلوِ مِما يطعَمُ
لا يَكَنَظَنَّكَ حُبُّ عَيشٍ باهِظٍ *** غاياتُهُ أَكلٌ يَكُظُّ وَيُسقِمُ
وَاِجعَل فُؤادَكَ ظَرفَ كُلِّ إِفادَةٍ *** لتكونَ أظرَفَ ناطقٍ يَتكلَّمُ
والمرءُ يَلقى ما عَجَا وعَظَا إِذا *** لم يَغشَهُ نَظَرانُ سَمحٍ يُكرَمُ
كَم حَلَّ بِالقَرَظِ الكَريمةِ سيِّدٌ *** شهمٌ خَظَا وبَظَا صَبورٌ مُنعِمُ
فَأَلِظَّ بِالتَقريظِ في الرَّجُلِ الذي *** لم يُبدِ لَعمَظَةً ولا هَو يَلؤُمُ
وَأعِدَّ لِلتَّرحالِ في طَلبِ العُلى *** ظَهراً شَظاظُ رِحالِهِنَّ تَرَنَّمُ
تَنفِي شَظِيَّاتِ الحَصى وإذا اِلتَقَت *** فَحلاً أَشَظَّ وَلو رَمَتهُ الأَسهُمُ
فَاِحزِم فَلَيسَ يُجيدُ سَيراً ظَالِعٌ *** واِصبِر لِحرِّ القَيظِ فيما يَنعُمُ
وأَطِع فَإِنَّ بَني قُرَيظةَ إذ عَتَوا *** دَأَظَتهُمُ ظُرَرُ الحُروبِ فَأَعدموا
وِإذا خَطَا وَكَظَا بِخَيرِكَ جَامِدٌ *** لا تُبطِلِ الحُسنَى بِمَنٍّ يُسأَمُ
لا تَأمَنَن لِخنظيانٍ جاهِلٍ *** يَرمي حُظَيَّتَهُ إِلَيكَ فَيَكلِمُ
نَفعُ اللَّئيمِ العُنظُوانِ إذا بدا *** كالوَمظِ حَولَ جَناهُ شَوكٌ مُؤلِمُ
ادخُل حَظيراتِ السَّلامَةِ هارِباً *** لا تَرتَكِب مَحظورَ فِعلٍ يَحرُمُ
مَن يَجتنِب إِنعاظَه وَكلامَه *** يأمَن فَأَصلُ الشَّرِّ فَرجٌ أو فَمُ
وَدَعِ التَّعاظُل في الهَوى واثبُت إِذا *** ظَهرانُ كادَ لِحادِثٍ يَتَثَلَّمُ
واسمع فهذي لُمظةٌ أدبيةٌ *** كملت فمن يظفرْ بها فسيغنمُ
حسنت كجَزْعِ ظَفارَ أُحكِمَ حليُهُ *** والزهرُ ظفرٌ نبتُهُ المتنعِّمُ


والآن أُتبِعُها ضوابطَ عندهم *** للظاءِ تجلو كلَّ ما هو مبهَمُ
لا ضادَ في لفظٍ به شينٌ سوى *** ما فيه راءٌ بعد شينٍ تُرسمُ
أو قولهم شَمَضَتْكَ هندٌ بالهوى *** والضادُ بعد اللام ليست تُعلمُ
إلا لضا زيدُ ولَضْلَضَ فهو في *** علمِ الدلالةِ ما هرٌ متقدِّمُ
وعلوضٌ وهو ابن آوى عندهم *** واللَضْمُ وهو العنفُ مما يُسأمُ
والهَلْضُ وهو القلعُ ثم العَلْضُ أي *** تحريكه للقلع فيما أعلمُ
واللَعْضُ وهو تناولٌ بلسانه *** والضادُ بعد الكاف لا تُتَوَهَّمُ
إلا ركضتَ على العموم وكارضٌ *** ما لم يكن منه المواظب يَفهمُ
وإذا أتى من بعد ياءٍ قبلَها *** جيمٌ فقيدها بضادٍ تُختمُ
واستثن جيّاظاً لذي سمنٍ به *** قبحٌ لمُبصرِه إذا يُتَوَسَّمُ
ومتى يقعْ من بعد هاءٍ قبلها *** في اللفظِ جيمٌ فهو ضادٌ توسَمُ
واللفظُ إن لم يحو عيناً وهو ذو *** جيمٍ وراء ٍضادُه تَتَحَتَّمُ
والضادُ تعدمُ بعد جيمٍ لم يقعْ *** من بعدِها ياءٌ لمن يتكلَّمُ
أو هاء أو راء سوى جَضِمَ الفتى *** أي صار يُكثرُ أكلَه إذ يَطعمُ
والجَمْضُ مخصوصاً بقهرٍ عندهم *** والجَلْضُ أيْ رجلٌ قويٌّ يَضخُمُ
واجْضُضْ على زيدٍ أي احملْ لا الذي *** تعني به اطردْ فهْوَ بالظا يُرسَمُ
والجَضْدُ وهو الجلدُ أبدل لامه *** ضاداً على ما قد روينا عنهمُ
والضاد مع عينٍ ونونٍ لازم *** من قبلها أو بعدها لا يُعلمُ
إلا نَعَضْتُ الشيءَ حيث أصبتُهُ *** والنَعْضُ أيْ شجرٌ يُساكُ به الفمُ
والظاءُ حيث اللامُ فاءٌ عندهم *** والفاءُ واوٌ حكمُها مستلزمُ
إلا الوضيفُ لكلِّ موقوفٍ كذا *** أوضفْتُ راحلتي لمن يتفهمُ
واحكم بنفي الضاد إن تك عينُهُ *** راءً ولامُ اللفظ فاءً تُوسمُ
واستثن منه الضَرْفَ للشجر الذي *** للتين فهو لضاده يَستلزمُ
واحكم بظاءٍ حيثُ توجدُ فاؤه *** نوناً ولامُ اللفظِ ميماً تُرسمُ
واستَثنِ نِضْمَ الزرعِ تعني أنه *** أبدى امتلاءً فهو زرعٌ يَعظمُ
والظاءُ ميزها بلامٍ أُخِّرت *** عنها وحاءٍ قبلها تتقدمُ
واستثن أحضالاً ومن يلعبْ بها *** يحضلْ وهنَّ كعوبُ عاجٍ تُحكَمُ
واستثن أيضاً منه حنضلةً إذا *** تعني الغدير بها لمن يتوهمُ
وتَمِيزها أيضاً بنونٍ قبلَها *** ويكون قبل النونِ عينٌ تُوسَمُ
أو حاءُ أو خاءٌ فما هو هكذا *** فاكتبْهُ بالظاءِ التي تتحتَّمُ
والظاءُ توجَدُ فاءَ لفظٍ عينُهُ *** همزٌ بدا واللامُ راءٌ تُعلَمُ
أو ميمٌ اَو فاءٌ أتَت أو باؤُهُم *** فاحكم بأن الفاءَ ظاءٌ تَلزَمُ
هذي ضوابطُ إن تقُلَّ فإنَّها *** كثُرَت فوائدُها لمن يتفهَّمُ
والحمدُ للَه الذي بثنائه *** بُدِئَ الكلامُ ومثلَ ذلك يُختمُ
وعلى النبيِّ وآله وصحابِهِ *** طراً أصلي آخراً وأسلِّمُ


 منقول من منتدى شبكة الفصيح لعلوم اللغة العربية

و الله الموفق و هو حسبنا و نعم الوكيل

----------

